#  Schulmedizin >   Was tun bei Sodbrennen? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo Forumaner, 
ich habe seit langem Sodbrennen. Vor allem am Abend / Nachts. Bisher haben mir Magensäureblocker ganz gut geholfen. Nun heißt es sie könnten Osteoporose auslösen oder Probleme mit Leber und Niere. Was kann man in solch einem Fall tun, kann man das Problem anders lösen? 
Gruß Inka

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo Inka, 
manchen Menschen hilft es z.B. das Kopfteil vom Bett etwas höher zu stellen, zu spät viel essen (besonders fette Sachen) sollte man wohl lassen, ich kenne auch Personen, die trinken bei Sodbrennen ein Glas Milch und sagen dann ginge es ihnen besser (?). 
Vielleicht sollte auch durch ein Ultraschaluntersuchung oder einer Magenspiegelung die Ursache geklärt werden. 
Anstelle von Protonenpumpenhemmer kann man auch Antazida vor dem schlafen gehen nehmen (vielleicht haben die ja weniger Nebenwirkungen). Ob das mit der Osteoporose stimmt weiß ich nicht, am besten mal den Hausarzt ansprechen. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen. 
Grüßle
Lämmchen

----------

